# Einhausung für Prüfstempel erforderlich?



## SPS-Fuzzi (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo !

Ich baue gerade eine Prüfmaschine, bei der ein Prüfstempel mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit (ca. 0,5mm/sec) auf ein Werkstück fährt und dabei die Kraft gemessen wird. 

Ziel ist es, auf eine Einhausung oder Schutztüren aufgrund der eingeschränkten Bedienbarkeit zu verzichten, natürlich nur wenn keine geltenden Vorschriften verletzt werden. Frage: ist es möglich, auf eine Einhausung zu verzichten, weil der Prüfstempel langsam genug fährt? Etwa mit der Begründung, die Finger haben ja genug Zeit um den Gefahrenbereich zu verlassen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Steve81 (29 Juli 2009)

Wie hoch ist der Druck des Stempels?

Wenn er den Finger abquetschen kann wird es schwer mit der langsamen geschwindigkeit zu argumentieren.
Können keine Verletzungen auftreten kannst du eine Umhausung weg lassen.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (29 Juli 2009)

Vom Druck des Stempels her können schon Verletzungen auftreten - bis 500N wird da gedrückt. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## sps-concept (29 Juli 2009)

*Einhausung*

Was für ne Möglichkeit hat man denn wenns schon wehtut damit der Schmerz nachlässt? Not-Aus und Rückzug des Stempels? So pauschal wird dir das niemand sagen können. Kommt auch auf das Verletzungsrisiko an. Sind scharfe Konturen? Kann man sich nur Einklemmen oder ist auch ein Abscheren möglich usw. Wie ist die Maximalkraft? 

Hol dir nen Fachmann vorort, aus der Ferne geht das nicht. Am Ende muss es auch eine Sicherheitsfachkraft abnehmen.

André


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

AUS DER FERNE!!!! könnte eine BWS das Richtige sein, aber wie schon gesagt: Gefahren analysieren und danach die Schutzeinrichtungen auslegen.


MfG


----------



## Safety (31 Juli 2009)

In der 11161 steht :
Beispiele für reduzierte Geschwindigkeit ist bei Pressen weniger als 10mm/s, bei  Robotern  weiniger 250mm/s, weiniger als 250mm/s bei allen Gefährdungen durch nichtscherende Bewegungen und weniger als 33mm/s bei Gefährdungen durch Scherbewegungen.

Aber Du musst natürlich dafür sorgen, dass diese Geschwindigkeit Sicher ist!
Und ob dann da eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung nicht günstiger ist müsste man klären!
Es geht ja z.B. um das eingreifen von der Seite und um wegfliegende Teile durch das Pressen, hier kann auch ein Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung zum einlegen nötig sein die eine entsprechende Rückhalte Möglichkeit hat. Es könnte auch eine Zweihandsteuerung oder Lichtvorhang möglich sein bis die Presse geschlossen ist. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch der unerwartete Anlauf.
Wie Du merkst ist es unmöglich dies hier alles zu klären.

Aber wie meine Vorschreiber schon gesagt haben:
 Risikobeurteilung 
Inhärentsichere Konstruktion
Technische Schutzmassnahme
Benutzerinformation

@ SPS-Concept
Warum sollte das eine Sicherheitsfachkraft abnehmen müssen?


----------

